# Car auctions



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

does anyone have any experience of using these in Dubai please?

I'm looking to sell a car and would like to avoid the hassle of dubizzle etc


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

What are you selling and how much?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

It's an X5

PM me if interested as the MODs will no doubt kick off if this thread turns into an ad (which defo is not the intent). 

I really want to avoid the hassle of a private sale but trade in is not an option at the mo.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've no experience of auctions here however in the dim and distant past I used to supplement my income with my hobby of buying and selling cars at auction in the UK.
In truth you'll get at most 60% of what you think the X5 is worth at auction on a very good day and you'll pay a percentage of that to the auction house just for the priviledge of watching your ex darling disappear for way less than what you want. Auctions are either a gamblers/buyers market or a good place to offload some complete dog that nobody in their right mind will buy.
My advice, Stick it on dubizzle and be willing to take 15% less than the asking price for a quick sale.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

guess I'll have to deal with the wide boyz/chancers/timewasterz on dubizzle 

I'm going to HATE the next couple of weeks....


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> It's an X5
> 
> PM me if interested as the MODs will no doubt kick off if this thread turns into an ad (which defo is not the intent).
> 
> I really want to avoid the hassle of a private sale but trade in is not an option at the mo.


Nice car Jim, bit out of my price range!


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> My advice, Stick it on dubizzle and be willing to take 15% less than the asking price for a quick sale.


With such a discount on the market rate maybe also a "will buy cars for cash" dealer like automall or similar could become interested ?

Don't know the actual market for an X5, just wondering


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> guess I'll have to deal with the wide boyz/chancers/timewasterz on dubizzle
> 
> I'm going to HATE the next couple of weeks....


Feel your pain. I sold my Boxster on Dubizzle and the number of calls i had with 'but dear you will never sell at the price' this was then followed by an offer of 50% less than i wanted.

And this wasnt a one off most callers thought they were dealing with someone doing a runner who needs cash quickley or a a$rehat that if they offered some magic beans would take them.


----------



## Monarch (Mar 31, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I've no experience of auctions here however in the dim and distant past I used to supplement my income with my hobby of buying and selling cars at auction in the UK.
> In truth you'll get at most 60% of what you think the X5 is worth at auction on a very good day and you'll pay a percentage of that to the auction house just for the priviledge of watching your ex darling disappear for way less than what you want. Auctions are either a gamblers/buyers market or a good place to offload some complete dog that nobody in their right mind will buy.
> My advice, Stick it on dubizzle and be willing to take 15% less than the asking price for a quick sale.


I agree... I have experience with Auctions and you lose a lot in it. Better it to put it on dubizzle and souq. Define the terms to contact you in which timing and when somebody can come to see as well. My experience for selling it on these sites is much better and quick.


----------



## buds3000 (Apr 29, 2013)

On that note,

Can someone comment on buying a car from an auction? I have been to a few in the UK but I didn't know that there were car auctions in Dubai. Anyone gone through this?

Thanks


----------



## Monarch (Mar 31, 2011)

buds3000 said:


> On that note,
> 
> Can someone comment on buying a car from an auction? I have been to a few in the UK but I didn't know that there were car auctions in Dubai. Anyone gone through this?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can go to Aveer auto market for auctions. Even I didn't like it much since mostly the investors/showroom guys there take it there and then. 

still you might get a good one just to have couple of thousand more bidding from their reselling price...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Regarding the auctions if at all possible take a mechanic with you ... from a garage you frequent or a friend uses etc ... while they wont let you do a complete check by taking the cars to a garage ... the mechanic comes in handy to check for obvious / major flaws, or to find out if any major work has been done in key areas ... the auctioneers shouldn't have a problem with a guy looking over a car for a few minutes ....


----------



## hehehaha22222 (Jul 29, 2011)

i got my car from an auction 2 years ago, a place call goldenbell auction at the auto mart. Most bidders knows that they are doing. Well, you can't even open the car door and look inside, they stick a brief RTA report of the car on the window, that's it. Risky, however, prices are quite attractive.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

saraswat said:


> handy to check for obvious / major flaws, or to find out if any major work has been done in key areas ... the auctioneers shouldn't have a problem with a guy looking over a car for a few minutes ....


Unlikely because a mechanic would need to take apart some components to find out that a transmission for examples is damaged or in a pretty bad shape. 

That's why I remain skeptical in buying second hand car where the owner has no maintenance history or any records available. 

Some major flaws can only be discovered by disassembling some parts.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

hehehaha22222 said:


> i got my car from an auction.. a place call goldenbell auction at the auto mart. ....they stick a brief RTA report of the car on the window.


Do you recall the contents of the report by any chance just out of curiosity?


----------



## Monarch (Mar 31, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Do you recall the contents of the report by any chance just out of curiosity?


Yes for me it was showing 
Car repaint if any
Accident.. And repair
Milleage 


If you go to RTA and ask for tasjeel detailed report they will give you this.. Not the normal Normal passing one.. This one is a bit detailed


----------



## tiesto_forever (Mar 6, 2013)

buds3000 said:


> On that note,
> 
> Can someone comment on buying a car from an auction? I have been to a few in the UK but I didn't know that there were car auctions in Dubai. Anyone gone through this?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

You have emirates auction and copart (opened recently in Dubai) in Ras Al Khor.

In Ras Al Khor you have a two markets, one with 2hand "new" cars and the other with import cars mostly from japan.

For me the emirates auction have more info about the cars and "less" risk.


----------



## ambivalence (Nov 2, 2013)

I was also wondering about the same thing about the auctions. 
Do you know which day of the week does GOLDEN BELL does its auction?
Their website is ill-informed.


----------



## Juu (Jan 22, 2013)

Quick follow up on this thread. Anybody used Emirates Auction in the past and has a feedbacK/

thanks


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, I just sold my car on Dubizzle at a 2% price lower than my asking price. I sold it in less than 24 hours of having it up on Dubizzle.

How? Well I had a detailed explanation of the car, mentioning all the options, the state of the brakes and tires and finally when and where it was last serviced. I also had clear detailed pics of the exterior and of the interior. 

Of course, if you post a crappy image of your car and a description saying "Very good car", then you will receive calls from people who will try to low ball you.


----------

